# Netzwerk - Fernsteuerung



## bennemann8 (3. Jun 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mich gerne ein bisschen weiter mit dem Thema Netzwerkprogrammierung in Java auseinandersetzen.
Dazu würde ich gerne ein Programm schreiben, mit dem ich Computer in unserem Heimnetzwerk fernsteuern kann.
Ich würde also gerne Funktionen implementieren, wie:
- Cursor steuern
- Standbild anzeigen und Benutzereingaben vom Zielrechner blockieren
- Screenshots vom Desktop machen
- Programme ausführen/laufende Prozesse stoppen
- gewisse Programme zeitlich limitieren (z.B. 3h Firefox, danach beenden)

Mir ist bewusst, dass das ganze nicht von jetzt auf gleich gemacht ist und es bereits viele Anwendungen in dem Bereich gibt, aber ich möchte es gerne versuchen. Es soll quasi eine praktische Übung für mein Studium sein. Noch haben wir nicht mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung angefangen, allerdings habe ich bereits mal einen kleinen Chat geschrieben, mit dem man sich "unterhalten" kann. 
Ist es grundsätzlich möglich, obige Funktionen zu implementieren? Und wie würdet ihr da am Besten anfangen? Ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar. Vielleicht hat ja jemand bereits Ähnliches programmiert und hat evtl. ein paar Code-Snippets 

Danke für Eure Infos!

Gruß
Jakob


----------



## mrBrown (5. Jun 2016)

Generell lässt sich alles irgendwie umsetzten 
Die Schwierigkeit bei den genannten Dingen ist nicht das Senden übers Netzwerk, das ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Chat, sondern die einzelnen Dinge zu implementieren.
Zumindest zu Screenshots und Cursor steuern sollte man einige Dinge finden, das dürften die leichtesten Dinge sein. 
Du kannst das einfach erstmal versehen lokal umzusetzen, wenn du das vernünftig strukturiert ist das Aufsetzte der Netzwerkkommunikation darauf ein Klacks.


----------

